# pitbull tails..



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

can a pit have a tail like looks like an english bulldog? cork screw tail?? some on is selling a pit with a cork screw shaped tail the dog looks really nice has papers just wondering does this happen?? she told me its reason his tail is shaped like that mom of dog had 13 pups and his tail had no room to grow. I would guess his spine might be damaged from that what do you guys think 


thanks guys


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i've never heard of that. I think the dog is mixed... i'd have to see the dog and it's parents to be for sure... are they selling him with papers? even still i would be hesitant with the cork screw tail. It is NOT a trait of the APBT... but who's to say that it's not a birth defect...


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*I never heard or seen a pit with a cork screw. I would love to see a picture of that*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It can come from the breeding of dogs that have kinked tails. Moo has a kinked tail this is why we do not breed her. She did have one litter and out of that litter she had two short corkscrewed tailed puppies that where givin to pet homes. The male she got pregnant by also carried the kinked tailed gene and thats how it happened. It is a spinal deformity and should be avoided unless you just want a cute pet with a cute tail.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It happens. I have one dog with a corked tail, but he's a suspected Boxer mix. His littermate brother also does not have a tail.


I've also seen the trait pop up in a few Sorrells dogs, apparently thanks to Sorrell's Red Lady Bug.


----------



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/452294.html well that the link to the dog


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

The fact that the "breeder" is advertising on Hoobly says it all.

Run, do not walk, away.

Because, in this case, the dog may very well be part English bulldog! :hammer:


----------



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

yEP I DID NOT TAKE THE DOG SOME THING IS FISHY I AM THINKING


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

$800 bucks for a defected animal? Why did you want this dog in the first place? Ever thought of saving the money and rescuing one in need? I can find one for you! But theres a $800 dollar finders fee (j/k).


----------

